# Magic lose............. again



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="5">MAGIC LOSE............. AGAIN</FONT><HR><I>NBA.com</I>


After a strong start, the Orlando Magic endured another disappointing finish. 

Baron Davis scored 21 points to lead a balanced attack as the New Orleans Hornets posted a 100-91 victory over the hapless Magic, whose losing streak reached 16 games. 

Facing one of the Eastern Conference's better teams in the first half of a home-and-home series, the Magic came out energized and built an early 15-point lead. But things slowly fell apart. 

The Magic's losing streak is one shy of the franchise record, set set from December 4-January 7, 1992. 

<A HREF="http://www.nba.com/games/20031202/NOHORL/recap.html"><B><I>read more...</I></B></A>


<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Mcgrady said "We can lose 20 in a row and I'll still be here and keep my head up"


----------



## Little_Chris (Nov 27, 2003)

GOD THAT TEAM IS ****ING GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I think now, you look yo make a trade.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Whats up Magic? Why cant you win?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> I think now, you look yo make a trade.


There's nobody to trade, except Tmac, and that aint happening.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> Whats up Magic? Why cant you win?


That's a good question...If any of us knew that, well....


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wake up tracy! this was his year to dominate, and he's playing mediocre basketball. the leading scorer is only getting 28ppg or so, he can easily clench the scoring title. the east is still weaker than ever, if he can get us on a run, we'd be back in the playoff race.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

For 45 minutes, the Orlando Magic hung tight with the New Orleans Hornets. Then George Lynch and Baron Davis took over. 

Lynch scored seven of his 10 points in the final three minutes and combined with Davis on a key 11-0 run as the Hornets handed the Magic a franchise record-tying 17th straight defeat, 106-91. 

Davis collected 27 points and 12 assists and Jamaal Magloire added 18 and 14 rebounds for the Hornets, who also beat the Magic in Orlando on Monday, 100-92. 

New Orleans held just a 92-89 lead before Lynch grabbed an offensive rebound and made a layup with 2:54 remaining. Davis added a layup, Lynch a 3-pointer, Davis two free throws and Lynch a pair from the line to make it 103-89 with 54 seconds left, putting away the game. 

Tracy McGrady scored 29 points, Tyronn Lue chipped in 20 and Drew Gooden had 16 and 12 rebounds off the bench for Orlando, which also lost 17 games from December 4, 1991-January 7, 1992 - the season before drafting Shaquille O'Neal with the top overall pick. 

The Magic are 0-7 since Johnny Davis took over for fired coach Doc Rivers. They have not won since beating the New York Knicks on the road in their season opener. 

The start of the fourth quarter was delayed approximately 20 minutes because a fan behind the New Orleans bench suffered a medical emergency. 

<b>NEW ORLEANS 106, ORLANDO 91 </b>


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

why arent the Magic trying to swing any trades? its obvious this team is not working well together..


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> why arent the Magic trying to swing any trades? its obvious this team is not working well together..


Nobody wants the players they have.......


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

Im sure Gooden or Giricek would be well on another team...but then again I dont know all the details....

by the way, when does Hill's contract run out so they have more money to sign another bigtime player?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

whats new....again


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody wants the players they have.......
> ...


Giricek, Gooden, ZaZa, with howard as a throw in..they can trade those guys for something..but i dont want them to.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Giricek, Gooden, ZaZa, with howard as a throw in..they can trade those guys for something..but i dont want them to.


Sorry let me rephrase.... Nobody wants the players that the Magic are offering. T-Mac is untouchable. The coaching staff likes Giricek. Not too sure about Gooden, he is the one guy that they would trade, and still get something good back.


<TABLE><TR><TD BGCOLOR="navy"><FONT FACE="verdana" SIZE="1" COLOR="white"><B> SLASHER </B></FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

And they lose again to the spurs...but who actually thought they'd win? Now they back-to-back against the Mavs and I can bet my season tickets theyll extend it to 19 in a row after tomorrow night...


----------



## Mashburn #24 (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh well, even if we lose, we'll get #1 draft pick next year!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

All the Magic needs to do is making a god damn coaching change, and they are fine. Johny Davis is basically orchestrating the Magic's record and thats unacceptable. I'd be shocked if he remains coach for the whole season


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> All the Magic needs to do is making a god damn coaching change, and they are fine. Johny Davis is basically orchestrating the Magic's record and thats unacceptable. I'd be shocked if he remains coach for the whole season


Well, I wish Orlando had just taken the chance and gotten Scott Skiles right off the bat. But they were saying management didn't want to make a whole coaching staff change in a season .. bad move. 

Davis isn't really resposible right now though. Orlando's offense led to most of their early losses, looking terrible early this season. But right now the offense isn't that bad. What is killing them is their inside play. They gave up over 20 offensive rebounds to the Mavs tonight. I've never watched a game where the team got so many wide open layups, finger rolls, and short hooks.

Obviously the Howard and Gooden project has failed miserably. They need a rebounder and shot blocker in the worst way. They are getting eaten alive inside.

And the bench has been pretty terrible. Against San Antonio, besides Drew Gooden's pretty big game, not a single guy off the bench scored a point or grabbed a rebound .. and I believe 5 other guys got PT off the bench. That is just unbelievable.

It is almost as if there are so many problems there is just no way to fix them. Can't fire Davis already. Won't trade Tmac and no one else to trade. No free agents to sign that will make a difference.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Maybe George Carl? I don't know, but I think there has to be a coaching change. Gooden's got the potential to be the second all-star on this team, but right now he's far too worried about personal accolades, somebody's got to knock some sense into him and show him a few game tapes of his play in the postseason last year. Rebound, play defense, the points will come in time. The Howard signing was a terrible mistake. Trading Tmac is not the answer, what's the point? You're not going to get equal value in return. You want to rebuild? Fellas, this team is already the worst team in the league, and Tmac's only 24 and one of the best talent's in the league, it makes no sense to trade him. The best thing to do right now is surrender this season, get a new coach in the offseason unless Davis miraculously proves he knows what the hell he's doing in the next 60 games, use the high draft pick wisely (Felton might be an interesting prospect, but it's still far too early to be planning on anybody at this point), and let the kinks work themselves out.


----------

